# Florida P.H.A. Brethren



## mrpierce17 (Mar 30, 2014)

Im just curious as to if any of the brethren on here from the state of Florida are planning on attending this years grand session in Jacksonville this will be my first time going as I'm being raised April 5th what can I look forward to at this event I'm told that the memorial service is really nice.

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## stevens43 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes it is and you going to love it


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mrpierce17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Omw to be raised as we speak 

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------



## BroBook (Apr 29, 2014)

mrpierce17 said:


> Omw to be raised as we speak
> 
> Bro.R.Pierce
> Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
> M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A



So did you enjoy or make the Grand Lodge trip that was this month right?


Bro Book


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 2, 2014)

Didn't make it still waiting in the wind on my 3rd Âº

Bro.R.Pierce
Friendly Lodge #436 F&.A.M.
M.W.U.G.L.of.FL , P.H.A


----------

